# 5D3 + 70-200 IS II Stabilization issue



## thomasl4 (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got my 5D3 yesterday after having my 5D2 stolen a month ago. It's awesome!

What I'm wondering is if anyone else has a problem with their 70-200 IS II. When using the image stabilization on that lens, the mechanism will jump to the right after I take a frame in normal one shot and high speed burst mode. It doesn't occur when I shoot in silent mode. Basically, when I shoot bursts at 6fps, the first frame is sharp and the subsequent frames have horizontal camera shake.

This was never a problem with my 5D2 and testing on my original 5D shows the lens is not the problem.
I've changed and toggled lots of settings in the 5D3 and still no change.
I am using firmware 1.1.3.

Does anyone else experience this problem? I filed a report with canon and am waiting on their response.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope... ???


----------



## tron (Sep 20, 2012)

An idea: Could you post the model code? It has the form of XXnnnn.

Keep in mind that it is possible that the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II does not have one. At least some models produced a specific period did not in contrast to any other lens (See http://photo.net/canon-eos-digital-camera-forum/00Xfch)


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 20, 2012)

Typically when you get random jumps it is usually the IS in the lens that is going bad. the same thing happened to my old 17-55 IS. The IS in the 70-200 II is known for making awful grinding noises sometimes when it starts and stopps, maybe it is more prone to failure than in other lenses?


----------



## bkorcel (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope here as well. I've been using the combo since 5D3 came out and have never noticed that. There is some jump when IS kicks in initially but after that it's smooth as silk. The initial jump is pretty normal and does that on all my bodies. Initial jump is usually not a big deal. During shooting is definitely a problem.

You will likely have to send both in I'm afraid.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

tron said:


> An idea: Could you post the model code? It has the form of XXnnnn.
> 
> Keep in mind that it is possible that the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II does not have one. At least some models produced a specific period did not in contrast to any other lens (See http://photo.net/canon-eos-digital-camera-forum/00Xfch)



That's the date code. Early 70-200 II's had them (mine does), then they stopped. The 70-300L does not have a date code. Seems to be the new normal?


----------



## tron (Sep 20, 2012)

@thomasl4: Is the IS mode selector set to 1 or 2?


----------



## tron (Sep 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > An idea: Could you post the model code? It has the form of XXnnnn.
> ...



Exactly. If users compared the date codes of their 70-200 II in combination with the existence or not of the problem there is a (remote I admit) probability that a pattern may arise. 

A late lens of mine I got this year started from A (UAnnnn). Now I got 2 lenses this year (a TS-E 17 and a 35 1.4) and I do not remember which one I am talking about. I will check when I go home.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

tron said:


> A late lens of mine I got this year started from A (UAnnnn). Now I got 2 lenses this year (a TS-E 17 and a 35 1.4) and I do not remember which one I am talking about. I will check when I go home.



Makes sense. It's the second time they've wrapped the date code (U stands for the Utsunomiya lens factory), second letter represents year of production, UZ is 2011, so UA is 2012. The first two numbers in the code are the month of production (01 - 12).


----------



## tron (Sep 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > A late lens of mine I got this year started from A (UAnnnn). Now I got 2 lenses this year (a TS-E 17 and a 35 1.4) and I do not remember which one I am talking about. I will check when I go home.
> ...



There is also a probability that the 2 last numbers represent the firmware. This is NOT reported anywhere BUT when Canon issued some service alerts for a few big white L lenses (200/2 and 800/5.6) having a problem with 5D3 they referred to those 2 numbers. In addition these numbers were referred by Canon when they reported that new firmware was available for the 500mm f/4L IS II and for other few new big white lenses


----------



## thomasl4 (Sep 26, 2012)

dadgummit said:


> Typically when you get random jumps it is usually the IS in the lens that is going bad. the same thing happened to my old 17-55 IS. The IS in the 70-200 II is known for making awful grinding noises sometimes when it starts and stopps, maybe it is more prone to failure than in other lenses?



Sorry, been away from the computer.

The lens works perfectly fine with my 5D and my previous 5D MK II. No grinding noise and perfect IS function.
I got the lens last year (2011) in August. Submitted a report to Canon and they didn't really give me any information that I didn't already try to guess.

For the most part is works fine and stabilizes normally but once in a while it will jump, very very weird. Hate doubting my equipment especially when I'm trying to shoot a dark reception at a wedding.

Thanks for the responses, keep them coming.


----------



## tron (Sep 26, 2012)

thomasl4 said:


> dadgummit said:
> 
> 
> > Typically when you get random jumps it is usually the IS in the lens that is going bad. the same thing happened to my old 17-55 IS. The IS in the 70-200 II is known for making awful grinding noises sometimes when it starts and stopps, maybe it is more prone to failure than in other lenses?
> ...


Can you please tell the product code (form: XXnnnn) or if there isn't one (like in some 70-200 2.8L IS II lenses).
I worry too because I have this lens and plan to upgrade to 5D3.


----------



## thomasl4 (Sep 28, 2012)

tron said:


> thomasl4 said:
> 
> 
> > dadgummit said:
> ...




My camera and lens is out on a job until tomorrow night so I'll have to get back to you on that. But I should mention that the problem doesn't happen often. There is no reason why you can't test the combo at the shop. Try shooting bursts of a few images while handhold the camera. Most likely you'll see it jump at least once if there is a problem.

The 5D3 is just too good a body to not buy if you're already considering it. The AF is much improved, the shutter mechanism is awesome and the body is just solid. If you're a full time commercial shooter or a low light guy then the 1Dx is worth the extra dollars.

I use the 1Dx, 1Ds III, 5D II and 5D III everyday at work and while the 5D III is on another level, the 1Dx is even more so in every way.


----------



## thomasl4 (Oct 1, 2012)

tron said:


> thomasl4 said:
> 
> 
> > dadgummit said:
> ...




So as I thought, The lens doesn't have a date code. The serial starts with 6920 and was purchased in august 2011.
I'm not sure if I'm noticing the IS issue with my 5D I because the mirror black out is long and the framerate is much slower I can't capture the shots inbetween the frame returning to center. The problem isn't happening often anymore with the 5D3 and so I'm just gunna live with it. I'm starting to suspect the lens itself but I couldn't say whether it is or isn't yet.


----------



## tron (Oct 2, 2012)

thomasl4 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > thomasl4 said:
> ...



My 70-200 II starts from 7560 (bought December 2011). I will see how it behaves when I get my 5DIII.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 2, 2012)

i have 2 november 2011 70-200 f2.8 II and neither of them do anything like this on my 5Dmk3


----------



## loganjarrard (Jul 15, 2014)

I am having this same issue!!! I shoot almost exclusively in Silent mode and I'm getting blur or out of focus on almost half my shots with the 70-200 2.8 II. All my other 6 lenses are spot on with the 5DIII but the 70-200 is often blurred or out of focus. At first I thought the lens was just front or back focusing but now I think the IS isn't working correctly. I wondered if it had something to do with the slowing down the camera does to make it "silent". But, I haven't tested it out.


----------

